# Andhra Pradesh government plans 15 Mbps broadband service at Rs 150/month



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 11, 2015)

NEW DELHI: Andhra Pradesh government, led by tech-savvy Chief Minister Chandrababu Naidu, plans to provide broadband connections with peak speed of 15 Mbps to twelve million households for as low as Rs 150/month in the first stage of its about Rs 5,000-crore optical fibre project. 

The state government has asked the Centre to provide its share of funds from ongoing National Optical Fibre Project that aims to connect 2.5 lakh gram panchayats across the nation by December 2016. 

 AP has asked the Centre for permission to execute the broadband project on its own. The state has requested for its share from funds earmarked by the Centre for NOFN project in the state. The Telecom Commission on January 7 accorded in-principle approval to the proposal with some riders," an official source told PTI. 

The Union Cabinet will take a final call on the project. Andhra Pradesh has proposed to deliver broadband connection with 10-15 mbps download speed to each 12 million house .. 

At the peak promised speed of 15 Mbps, an user can download video file equivalent to a standard bollywood movie in about 6 minutes. 

Private telecom operators are at present providing broadband connection with similar speeds for about Rs 1,100 per month in the state. 

Andhra Pradesh has proposed to execute the project at cost of Rs 4,913 crore in 5 years while Centre has earmarked Rs 1,940 crore for the NOFN project in the state. 


"The state has said that it will arrange remaining funds on its own," the official said. 

For executing this project, the state will create its own corporation to be named Andhra Pradesh Fibre Corporation which would 100 per cent owned by state. This corporation will manage the network and own the assets. 

The state will create another entity in name of 'Digital Andhra Corporation' using Public-Private-Partnership model that will be  be responsible for creation of ecosystem for broadband adoption. 

Andhra Pradesh government plans 15 Mbps broadband service at Rs 150/month - The Economic Times


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 11, 2015)

All aboard the HYPE train.... CHUUK CHUK CHUUUK PEWW PEWW !!

On a side note, "Default Andhra Pradesh government plans 15 Mbps broadband service at Rs 150/month", ill see it to believe it.. It has never happened before and I doubt its gonna happen now


This sounds incredibly unrealistic, just think about all those ISPs that will go bankrupt if something like this happens... Also, there's no mention of FUP, even if it happens, it will be 15 mbps @ Rs 150  and under a tiny 8 font text 



Spoiler



"500 MB Download/Upload"



When will the noob government and ISPs get it, we dont need high speeds.. we need NO FUP !


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 11, 2015)

Why do I sense another scam here


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 11, 2015)

even  I don't trust


----------



## ico (Jan 11, 2015)

Chandrababu Naidu will deliver.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think this is very bad for private sector the government should provide services at a decent cost but not subsidise them. Andhra pradesh has best isp's in the country anyway


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 11, 2015)

Private firms will learn a lesson and they ought to


----------



## DVJex (Jan 12, 2015)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> The state government has asked the Centre to provide its share of funds from ongoing National Optical Fibre Project that aims to connect 2.5 lakh gram panchayats across the nation by December 2016.
> 
> The Union Cabinet will take a final call on the project. Andhra Pradesh has proposed to deliver broadband connection with 10-15 mbps download speed to each 12 million house ..


Are they gonna provide 15MBPS broadband to places which dont even have 24/7 power??
And as Nerevarine said *FUP=??*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 12, 2015)

DVJex said:


> Are they gonna provide 15MBPS broadband to places which dont even have 24/7 power??
> And as Nerevarine said *FUP=??*



FUP= (un)Fair Usage Policy

Basically bandwidth throttling done by the ISP to prevent one customer using up too much data. Totally unfair to the customer.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 12, 2015)

European governments have invested heavily in Internet infrastructure, I don't see anything wrong here. Its about time Government did this.
Private firms can benefit from this through hosting industry. Not selling broadband obviously.

I may move to AP to start a new business, if this going to happen!


----------



## DVJex (Jan 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> FUP= (un)Fair Usage Policy
> 
> Basically bandwidth throttling done by the ISP to prevent one customer using up too much data. Totally unfair to the customer.


I actually meant that the plan didnt mention how much FUP. Reread Nerevarine's original post for context.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jan 12, 2015)

hah!! already getting 40 mbps in bhubneswar no FUP


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 12, 2015)

Bhubaneswar ? Wtf which ISP and plan ?


----------



## swatkats (Jan 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Bhubaneswar ? Wtf which ISP and plan ?



Prolly a student at IIT.





DVJex said:


> Are they gonna provide 15MBPS broadband to places which dont even have 24/7 power??
> And as Nerevarine said *FUP=??*



AP has 24/7 Power in 90% of the places. Another 10 years it could be another Madhya pradesh or Gujarat. You never know!


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 14, 2015)

ico said:


> Chandrababu Naidu will deliver.



+1...he will do it, hope all cities get this plan and hope the FUP is 1TB(atleast you will run out of storage on your hdd )


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 14, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> +1...he will do it, hope all cities get this plan and hope *the FUP is 1TB*(atleast you will run out of storage on your hdd )



Are you kidding?
1 TB FUP?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 14, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Are you kidding?
> 1 TB FUP?


Yup 1tb it is.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yup 1tb it is.



Is that a wish? Coz I can't see anywhere mentioned as 1 TB FUP.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 14, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Is that a wish? Coz I can't see anywhere mentioned as 1 TB FUP.



I have read it online google it. I didn't remember who wrote the article.


----------



## swatkats (Jan 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I have read it online google it. I didn't remember who wrote the article.



Are you referring to the ISP Home - BYTENET - TV. Internet. Phone in Andhra who are promising 10mbps > 1Tb FUP for 1000?

Govt Cannot provide that much of FUP, The Idea behind connecting every home may be they would give 100-200Gb FUP for that price.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 14, 2015)

swatkats said:


> Are you referring to the ISP Home - BYTENET - TV. Internet. Phone in Andhra who are promising 10mbps > 1Tb FUP for 1000?
> 
> Govt Cannot provide that much of FUP, The Idea behind connecting every home may be they would give 100-200Gb FUP for that price.



Hey that site listed is where I used to say couple of years ago. Forget FUP when I first moved there  in 2010 I had to wait for almost 6 months for a provider  to start internet at my place. Good to see such offers from the provider. But alas I don't live there anymore.


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2015)

forget private players, I 'm thinking what will happen to BSNL if this is going to happen ?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 14, 2015)

swatkats said:


> Are you referring to the ISP Home - BYTENET - TV. Internet. Phone in Andhra who are promising 10mbps > 1Tb FUP for 1000?
> 
> Govt Cannot provide that much of FUP, The Idea behind connecting every home may be they would give 100-200Gb FUP for that price.



Oh thanks man. 
Sorry everyone I referred to wrong article


----------



## prateek70007 (Jan 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why do I sense another scam here



Bro, its not Khangress Rule.. Its BJP so don't worry.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 14, 2015)

^ Neither of them actually. TDP is in power  .



swatkats said:


> AP has 24/7 Power in 90% of the places. Another 10 years it could be another Madhya pradesh or Gujarat. You never know!


Oh, it's been a while since I've gone there so I guess I'm really behind on whats happening there.


----------



## swatkats (Jan 14, 2015)

prateek70007 said:


> Bro, its not Khangress Rule.. Its BJP so don't worry.



Except for Words like "Religion" & related You won't hear the word "Scams" at least in their tenure.


----------



## eureka (Jan 15, 2015)

I hope this plan goes through. This will then help set a new broadband trend in India.


----------



## amjath (Mar 2, 2015)

eureka said:


> I hope this plan goes through. This will then help set a new broadband trend in India.


There are good plans in Hyderabad by bsnl which didn't change anything so this might not change anything as well

OMG, I necro bumped a thread again sorry fellows


----------



## swatkats (Mar 5, 2015)

amjath said:


> There are good plans in Hyderabad by bsnl which didn't change anything so this might not change anything as well


You haven't really seen the actual offerings in hyderabad.  BSNL is not even close to them, Here we get 15mbps up to 30Gb and then 2mbps unlimited for 500/month.


----------



## swatkats (Mar 17, 2016)

The AP FiberNet will give connection at Rs.149 per month for an 15 Mbps line to 1.3 crore households. Officials will get 100 Mbps connection at Rs.999 per month.
Andhra Pradesh FiberNet Limited | APfiber | APSF


Naidu launches Fiber Grid Project in Vizag - The Hindu


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2016)

swatkats said:


> The AP FiberNet will give connection at Rs.149 per month for an 15 Mbps line to 1.3 crore households. Officials will get 100 Mbps connection at Rs.999 per month.
> Andhra Pradesh FiberNet Limited | APfiber | APSF
> 
> 
> Naidu launches Fiber Grid Project in Vizag - The Hindu



will you be getting it?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2016)

What about FUP ?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 18, 2016)

2mbps afterwards i guess. 

fup should be 80Gb at the very least.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2016)

This state already have cheapest and fastest connection in India.


----------



## swatkats (Mar 18, 2016)

Telephone + 100 FTA channels TV + 15mbps Internet (~5Gb)/512kbps for 150.

Edit: 999 - 100mbps - They're going to offer 50Gb data for offices


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 18, 2016)

Akhilesh sarkar also promised something like this in UP....but alas.. nothing happened.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 18, 2016)

adityagupta said:


> Akhilesh sarkar also promised something like this in UP....but alas.. nothing happened.


any link please... though we have free wifi in Hazratganj area in Lucknow but yet to check. A friend told that he got connected and was getting around 20mbps speed for 20min which is free limit


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 18, 2016)

The FUP will soon be the quirk(will be *1GB *I think) 

I have office in a remote location only where BSNL 3G Will work, which I'm using to power 2 PC's 2 CCTV DVR's
that too with a ROOter Firmware on my TP Link WDR3600 and on terrace, struggling,

I'll see if I really get APFibernert there, that too 100Mbps for 999 ?? I'm ready......

*I already have 40Mbps @ 1000, 40GB FUP @ Home*

- - - Updated - - -



swatkats said:


> Are you referring to the ISP Home - BYTENET - TV. Internet. Phone in Andhra who are promising 10mbps > 1Tb FUP for 1000?
> 
> Govt Cannot provide that much of FUP, The Idea behind connecting every home may be they would give 100-200Gb FUP for that price.



*bytenet *Toll Free- not working, Contact us form not working!

Since the company opened the website is unmanaged. Expect how the internet will be. The website is a modded html5 template


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 18, 2016)

kartikoli said:


> any link please... though we have free wifi in Hazratganj area in Lucknow but yet to check. A friend told that he got connected and was getting around 20mbps speed for 20min which is free limit


Yes bro im from Lucknow too. I don't have any link but i remember that they were planning to provide cheap internet using power line cables or tv coaxial cable.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 18, 2016)

adityagupta said:


> Akhilesh sarkar also promised something like this in UP....but alas.. nothing happened.



lol how could anyone expect anything from that government.......

- - - Updated - - -



ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> NEW DELHI: Andhra Pradesh government, led by tech-savvy Chief Minister Chandrababu Naidu, plans to provide broadband connections with peak speed of 15 Mbps to twelve million households for as low as Rs 150/month in the first stage of its about Rs 5,000-crore optical fibre project.
> 
> The state government has asked the Centre to provide its share of funds from ongoing National Optical Fibre Project that aims to connect 2.5 lakh gram panchayats across the nation by December 2016.
> 
> ...



Hate congress here at bangalore cause of this added reason to the list.........


----------



## swatkats (Mar 21, 2016)

Here you go:

*i.imgur.com/M3CxYfZ.jpg


1st plan is too good for backup.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 21, 2016)

swatkats said:


> Here you go:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/M3CxYfZ.jpg
> 
> ...



yep it looks good. 

if it is stable enough, it can even serve as an online gaming line. 

are they also giving a land line telephone with the plans?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2016)

Guys does the ping increase after FUP ? If not, I would love to have the third plan


----------



## swatkats (Mar 21, 2016)

Whats good about these plans is it can be availed in Towns which have been restricted to only Tier1 cities till now. Looking forward for real customer feedback.

Should be accessible to public by August.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 21, 2016)

swatkats said:


> Here you go:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/M3CxYfZ.jpg
> 
> ...



Is there anyway to get 100 Mbps 100GB plan for home?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 21, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Guys does the ping increase after FUP ? If not, I would love to have the third plan



technically it should not since the bandwidth is not linked to latency.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 22, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Guys does the ping increase after FUP ? If not, I would love to have the third plan


Ping is not related with bandwidth speed as such. Latency is the time it takes for a data packet from origin PC to destination PC and return back with pong/reply. It's the total round-trip time for a packet. 

Bandwidth on the other hand is the width of your line/channel - it will determine how much data can flow in a given time frame usually Seconds.

A good connection is one with low latency/ping and high bandwidth.

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Mar 22, 2016)

ico said:


> Chandrababu Naidu will deliver.


+1 for that, he changed the face of AP when he was the CM


----------



## deadnoun (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm moving to Andhra


----------



## swatkats (Mar 25, 2016)

deadnoun said:


> I'm moving to Andhra



Hyderabad welcomes you! 

*i.imgur.com/QYNG3AC.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2016)

Nellore Welcomes you :winking_NF:

*s24.postimg.org/foprnq0k5/screenshot_www_acttv_in_2016_03_26_04_51_31.png

Nellore is Tier 3 city and can be lived with a mere 15k income also.


----------



## deadnoun (Mar 26, 2016)

Haha  Thanks


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 26, 2016)

ACT plans other than Bangalore are really good. In bangalore its almost same as Airtel(atleast the cheaper ones).


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 14, 2016)

hyla hua said:


> All talk no work. Like some others said another scam in planing.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Those fup limits are just ****...remove it then we can talk.



All for the sake of increasing posts count in the forum.


----------



## Sikha123 (Apr 14, 2016)

Good News for AP people, but what about Telangana?


----------



## swatkats (Apr 15, 2016)

Sikha123 said:


> Good News for AP people, but what about Telangana?


Telangana Govt was in talks with Google.. But last i heard they had issues with RoW costs for laying infrastructure. 

Another one is they're using water lines to lay fiber and connect it to villages. 

Prolly just PR i guess, No action only words.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 15, 2016)

Sounds too good to be true. Hyd don't need subsidized plans where all of them can afford 1k/m for good net. In other places where just to stay connect we spend more than 1000+ for decent plan like 512 kbps - 1 mbps, AP Govt issuing such statements make us more despair.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2016)

ashis_lakra said:


> Sounds too good to be true. Hyd don't need subsidized plans where all of them can afford 1k/m for good net. In other places where just to stay connect we spend more than 1000+ for decent plan like 512 kbps - 1 mbps, AP Govt issuing such statements make us more despair.



Out of 10 cities in AP 4 cities already have ACT Broadband. ACT needs to expand to the remaining cities in AP. Check the Link here:ACT Broadband | Broadband High Speed | Internet Connection | Internet Plans | Internet Broadband | Broadband Bangalor
Where there is ACT Broadband BSNL also implemented competitive plans in AP & Hyderabad.

If AP govt implements what AP CM Mr. Chandrababu Naidu said before then there would be healthy competition which will be very good to all AP people. 
Don't despair but pray that ACT Broadband comes to your city as soon as possible.


----------



## kunnusingh (May 3, 2016)

They plan 15Mbps and they will deliver 15Kmbps speed at Rs.1500


----------



## yatishgaba (May 17, 2016)

Wow thats a god news if it really happens....


----------



## prateek_san (May 17, 2016)

why doesn't these plan come to Delhi NCR with our ISP's


----------



## hitesh (May 18, 2016)

prateek_san said:


> why doesn't these plan come to Delhi NCR with our ISP's



Can you get DEN ?


----------

